
Ask HN: Would you hire me (passionate hobbyist programmer) to a dev position? - gr3yh47
I am not posting looking for a job offer, but just curious if I would be hire-able with my resume as it is. I own a house in a somewhat rural area so would likely need a remote position.<p>Here is my resume. I coded it by hand. Personal info scrubbed.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;RNxJWp
======
fecak
The resume isn't good, but you appear to be employable. I definitely wouldn't
lead off the resume with the word "Expert", unless you want to invite senior
level engineers to try and take you down a notch with some difficult interview
questions. The words "expert" and "entry-level" don't belong in the same
sentence.

Some of the phrasing is sloppy - "start to finish" might be said better as
"full lifecycle".

If you got a HS degree in 2004, you don't need to tell us you had summer jobs
10+ years ago. It doesn't add to the narrative.

Your professional skills section is all self-assessed things (critical
thinker, team player, etc.) that add no real value. This type of fluff content
takes away from the overall resume.

I wouldn't send this to an employer as a resume, but I do think you would get
some response to a cleaned version of this. You do appear to be someone a
company would at least interview.

~~~
gr3yh47
>I definitely wouldn't lead off the resume with the word "Expert", unless you
want to invite senior level engineers to try and take you down a notch with
some difficult interview questions. The words "expert" and "entry-level" don't
belong in the same sentence.

They can bring it on on the systems engineering side. And as for programming,
I am looking for an entry level position. How would you reword this?

I'll work on the other suggestions. thank you for the detailed feedback

~~~
fecak
I just wouldn't mix entry-level and expert in any resume. Just that sentence
alone would at least make me consider dismissing a candidate - why is an
expert seeking entry-level work, and why does someone seeking entry-level work
feel they are an expert? The answer to either isn't likely to be flattering to
the candidate.

If you are in the interview and they softball you, I'd invite them to 'bring
it' live if the environment is right (are they smiling) - but on paper it
comes across that you are likely overestimating the level of skills you would
have.

One element of interviews that we rarely speak of is the interviewer needing
to establish technical credibility with the candidate. Ego is one potential
element in the exchange - particularly if it's unclear which party is
'stronger' \- but an interviewer might also just feel the demonstration of
their own technical abilities helps (a) make them a credible interviewer and
(b) make their employer appear more attractive to candidates. Bright people
want to work with other bright people.

~~~
gr3yh47
An expert in one field is seeking an entry level job in another. These
comments just make me feel like that sentence is misread/misunderstood.
Clearly i need to change it.

~~~
fecak
We can take this offline if you'd like (my email is in my profile), but the
problem is your experience sections are a mess. You've got experience with two
employers listed without dates, then you go into a highlights section which
starts with the fluff (self-assessed professional skills) and then gets into
the programming experience.

------
shayanjm
No, I wouldn't hire you as-is. Probably not a first-choice intern either.

 _Some notes on why not:_

\+ Your web-sume looks rough. As pointed out by others, there are a number of
typos (i.e: "and provide an opporunity") not to mention the design itself
could use work. If you are GREAT at web design/UX you should spruce it up.
Otherwise, kill it and move to a traditional resume. Knowing HTML5/CSS3 today
is pretty meaningless, so showcasing that is sort of pointless.

\+ There are tons of issues with your resume itself (i.e: "Excellent verbal
and written communication skills." despite multiple typos and unclear flow)
which need to be addressed. Cut the fluff, point to recent projects & address
why they are cool/why anyone should care. Anything that you did 10+ years ago
that isn't directly applicable to what you want to do in the near future has
no place on the resume.

\+ Your bitbucket projects are lackluster. You don't follow good git branching
habits, your commits are non-atomic, your code is cumbersome and unfinished in
many places. You also seem to use .py files as notes in non-standard ways,
introducing weird artifacts and conventions to your projects.

 _Some notes on how to improve:_

\+ Learn how to use git productively in a team environment (this means no more
working directly out of master). This is a good resource to that end:
[http://nvie.com/posts/a-successful-git-branching-
model/](http://nvie.com/posts/a-successful-git-branching-model/)

\+ Learn better coding habits in whatever language(s) you are most comfortable
with. Your bitbucket only has python code, so learn how to do things in more
'pythonic' ways. (i.e: Don't just stub notes inside .py files. Throw them
inside a README.md or keep them in a secondary utility so you don't clutter
the repo).

\+ Sort of back to point #1 but deserves its own category: Learn how to use
.gitignore. You have tons of artifacts in your repos that do not need to
be/should not be there.

If you address all of the above, you'll be in a much better position to start
qualifying for entry level dev openings.

~~~
solomatov
>\+ Learn how to use git productively in a team environment (this means no
more working directly out of master). This is a good resource to that end:
[http://nvie.com/posts/a-successful-git-branching-
model/](http://nvie.com/posts/a-successful-git-branching-model/)

But why everybody should use this kind of branching model? Branches have their
overhead, namely time spent merging after several days of work.

~~~
hamburglar
Saying a person doesn't know how to use git productively based on their
personal github projects is simply ridiculous. Nearly everything I put on
github is experimental wankery presented as a curiosity, not a release. It has
nothing whatsoever to do with my ability to use git productively. I can only
conclude that anybody who would make this criticism has a strong "everyone
should be just like me" value and is probably not someone I'd want to work
with.

~~~
gr3yh47
>Saying a person doesn't know how to use git productively based on their
personal github projects is simply ridiculous.

thank you. i agree.

~~~
shayanjm
If you have your personal projects listed in your resume - you'd better make
damn sure they are at least 80% polished and _SHOW OFF_ your skills. If they
are not/do not, don't list them in your resume or make them private.

------
edent
I'm going to pick on one flaw of your CV and explain why it is problematic.

> Excellent verbal and written communication skills.

Prove it.

Anyone can write that. As a hirer I see that sort of statement all the time
and it means nothing. I want you to _prove_ it.

Eg.

> I regularly write reports for the CEO and board. I produce a monthly 200
> word summary and 5,000 word detailed background on our team's
> accomplishments. This has lead to increased recognition of our team's
> performance.

I can _immediately_ see what you mean by that. I want someone who can do that
level of reporting and is trusted to talk to senior people. Of course, you
might by lying - but that's what the interview and probation are for.

Let's also look at this:

> Backup reporting app that pulled results from a backup status DB and used a
> local database of admins and projects to present reports in various filtered
> formats.

So what? What did that achieve?

How about...

> I created a backup database app which sped up report by 35%. Using multiple
> output formats reduced support calls to the team by half.

I want my support calls reduced by half! We need to get this person in!!!11!

Ok, I exaggerate a bit - but in every single line of your CV, you should be
_showing_ not telling.

~~~
gr3yh47
> Backup reporting app that pulled results from a backup status DB and used a
> local database of admins and projects to present reports in various filtered
> formats. So what? What did that achieve?

I wrote an app from scratch that filled a need in backup reporting. If i
expand in the way you say my resume is going to end up 5 pages long. I want
the kind of questions you're asking - during an interview.

~~~
edent
So, pick the stand out achievements to ensure it _isn 't_ 5 pages long. You
don't need to include every little thing you've done - just the ones which are
relevant to the specific job for which you're applying.

------
dyeje
Honestly, it has an amateurish/outdated look to me. I think you'd be better
off creating a nicely formatted, simple PDF. Either that or just make the page
look more modern.

~~~
timdaub
Also, keep information short but impressive.

Startup founders and HR people tend to be very short on time and will most
certainly not go through a wall of text just to figure out if you're good or
not.

Your resume should make people interested in your skills and curious how you
got there.

Once you have an interview you can still tell them all your additional
information.

Furthermore: there's a cool open source project called json-resume that
separates your resume data from design:
[https://jsonresume.org/themes/](https://jsonresume.org/themes/)

~~~
gr3yh47
>Your resume should make people interested in your skills and curious how you
got there.

this is a great point. I actually tried to accomplish this with the skills
highlight section, but since you mention it maybe i did not.

edit: thanks for the link. I'll check that out.

------
coreymaass
Since you present your resume in code, I would have to take that into
consideration. Your front-end skills are a good start, but I wouldn't hire you
based on them alone. I honestly think you're putting yourself at risk but
giving a potential employer the code of your resume to judge you by. The
outcome is not as pretty as if you just created a standard resume, and I don't
know that most people hiring would get that.

~~~
gr3yh47
thanks. Front end skills are obviously not my highlight as can be seen from
the content of the resume, but I wanted to demonstrate that I have at least
good coding style/organization and have some front end chops to complement my
other skills.

What of the general content of my resume?

~~~
aesthetics1
The content honestly isn't great. It looks like you have some experience, but
you haven't told a potential employer about any of your projects or
accomplishments.

Your bullet points read like job descriptions, and anyone else who submits a
resume that has had a job remotely similar to yours will sound about the same.
Focus on your projects and accomplishments while employed, and make it look
less like a job post.

I know you aren't emphasizing the front end skills, but leaving them out in
the open if you aren't great, and aren't up to date with your front-end skills
(tables, adding classes to make paragraphs look like headings - just use
headings) can make any semi-critical resume reviewer cry "eek!.." Showcase
what you are _best_ at, and don't try to justify your hiring with things you
"kind of, sort of" know how to do.

As others have said, tailor your bullet points to the job you are applying
for. I don't care about your systems engineer work if you're applying to be a
junior dev. Talk about your internal tools and app development. Those should
be your bullet points - not that you "started and completed projects" or "were
a member of a team".

Focus on your strengths and your goals!

~~~
gr3yh47
>but you haven't told a potential employer about any of your projects or
accomplishments.

did you not read the whole resume? tons of coding projects i've done are
listed.

------
midnightmonster
Summary: If your goal is a software development position, I would move
"Highlights" above "Experience", move "Professional Skills" to the bottom of
"Highlights" (who doesn't say they have excellent communication and teamwork
skills?), and use either a nice resume template or a more favorable creative
presentation.

I had to look at it three or four times before I could get past the
presentation to actually read the resume.

The codepen presentation shows me that you are able to write basic HTML and
CSS. These are useful skills, but not enough to get you in any door that I
might be operating. If the design was good, this method of presenting might
work to your advantage, but it's neither pretty nor easy to read and it shows
mainly that you have not yet developed valuable design sense or taste. There
are lots of jobs (development and otherwise) you can have without those, but
it hurts your resume to draw attention to your probably-irrelevant weak
points.

Alternatively, if you'd written it all in JavaScript using some trendy
framework, I would at least see you as a programmer. If the code was clever or
elegant, I would be interested even if the output wasn't very pretty.

I had to look back yet again to get past the experience section. The
experience section made me think of you only as a sysadmin/network admin. I've
looked at this five or six times now before I got to anything that would make
me think of you as a possible _developer_.

~~~
gr3yh47
thanks. i took your advice about moving stuff around.

------
baumy
As a general rule, never call yourself an expert in anything. For one thing,
you're probably not. Just as importantly, don't say that you're an expert,
demonstrate that you are. Experts don't have to tell other people that they're
experts. Going off nothing but the content of the resume, I see nothing to
make me think you're an expert systems engineer, which makes me think you're
overestimating your own skills, which is a huge red flag. Saying you have
excellent communication skills (which again is saying instead of
demonstrating), when the resume has multiple typos lends to the perception
that you don't have the skills to back up your claims, which is enough to make
me pass on the resume entirely.

Honestly, sorry to be harsh, but I'd scrap the whole thing and start over,
taking into account all the good advice in here.

~~~
jorgecastillo
>don't say that you're an expert, demonstrate that you are.

There's so much awesome in this phrase, I am adding it to my .bashrc

------
ukigumo
I would suggest some changes to your resume, mainly to bring out your
programming skills and expertise and then to highlight that you have
significant work experience with system engineering so you are not a neophyte
and can actually add something "else" to your team.

Starting with the Summary, I would change from "Expert Systems Engineer with a
passion for programming seeking an entry level development position in a fast
paced environment that will leverage my existing self-taught skills and
provide and opporunity to grow as a developer." to

"Passinate programmer with a history of custom software development and
systems engineering ...etc"

Good luck!

~~~
gr3yh47
i took your suggestion nearly verbatim. thanks.

~~~
ukigumo
hopefully without the typo :-)

------
scrapcode
I've wanted to ask something similar for a long time. I have a government job
that has decent pay, but the schedule sucks, and I'm not challenged at all.

I have freelance full-stack experience, just nothing black-and-white
professional wise other than sysadmin & electronics experience in the
military. I recently moved to what could be considered an "up-and-coming"
startup city and I've been tossing around the idea of pursuing a change of
career to development, but I keep telling myself an entry-level gig while
keeping my salary around $80k isn't a reasonable expectation. Does anyone here
have any insight?

~~~
pcsanwald
it depends on the city. In NYC, this is a reasonable expectation. If you're in
baltimore, you should let me know, I might have a job for you.

~~~
gr3yh47
I (OP) am in the area roughly. How can I reach out to you?

------
blisterpeanuts
Your resume states that you're an "Expert Systems Engineer" but you don't give
the number of years of experience. Based on the small number of positions
listed, I'm guessing it's in the low single digits.

You mentioned college, but not whether you graduated. Did you go to a
university? Graduate from university? If so, it's worth putting your degree. A
degree doesn't necessarily mean you're a better programmer but it's an
accomplishment nonetheless.

You state up front that you need remote work; does that mean you're far from
large urban centers or corporate office parks? You're implying that you would
not travel. That's going to make you a lot less employable, though there are a
few remote positions out there. There are a lot more onsite positions that
will let you convert to remote after a few months, once they've gotten to know
and trust you.

Your "Personal Experience" section sounds like stuff that anyone in I.T. would
have done, less than some people, perhaps more than others, but nothing
impressive in there. In my opinion, the kind of personal projects that carry
more weight would be verifiable contributions to well known open source
projects, apps in the app store, and end-to-end involvement or total creation
of a substantial project that you will be prepared to talk about in an
interview.

It sounds like your main skill is Django and Python. There seem to be a lot of
Python positions out there. Good luck, hope you get one of them.

------
codegeek
In Summary, you say "Expert" and then "entry level" in the same line. You
don't want to do that. Take the word 'expert' out and if you indeed are an
expert in something, show it to us in the experience details.

Professional skills section. This is a usual culprit for most entry level
folks as we are all taught to add keywords like "great communication skills",
"accomplished career history" etc which are just fluff. No need to mention
these because either your Resume shows it or it does not. I would take the
entire section out in my opinion.

Rest is pretty standard for entry level.

The idea of a good Resume is to demontrate what "you" accomplished in a
particular position and what the "company" achieved with your help. This is
easier to say and hard to put on paper. Think of real metrics even if as an
entry level, you don't have much to show. Did you make your employer's life
easy in any way ? Talk about it. Did you solve something that was pending for
a while no matter how trivial ? Talk about it.

~~~
gr3yh47
Expert systems engineer. Seeking an entry level dev position. As they are
distinct careers I don't understand why people are keying on that so hard.

other than that i will work on the rest. thank you for the feedback.

------
peteorpeter
I like your idea of coding up your resume - it shows competence and a desire
to learn and build. I recently did the same thing.

But there is a first-impression problem. Obviously design skill is not what
you are trying to demonstrate, but it's the first thing people see! Some
people might read the code (and appreciate it), but even they won't jump right
into doing that in the first few seconds.

I'd suggest copying the heck out of a good-looking online resume, and then
subtly tweaking it to your taste. Subtly.

I'd also suggest hosting this on it's own. It will look more professional.
(Github pages is a slick, free way to go.)

Your question was about whether someone would hire you as a dev. Yes, I
suspect they would! Especially if you find an employer that has at least a
passing interest in your operations/systems experience. I would look for a
software company that works in this area (maybe one of your frequently used
vendors?) - they'll eat it up that you know the domain.

------
japesinator
Piggybacking off of this, if anyone would be so kind as to give me their
opinion on my resume at
[http://writes.co.de/resume.pdf](http://writes.co.de/resume.pdf), I would be
very appreciative. For what it's worth, I'm looking for an internship over the
summer

~~~
grmarcil
Blanket disclaimer: the opinions below are from a stranger on the internet,
filter according to your own judgement

* The colored bits and the typesetting of your name are on the whimsical side of resume style. Probably okay if you're applying to tech companies, but consider a more traditional layout if you apply to a more traditional company (eg bank, consulting firm)

* In 'experience' and 'projects', take care to use active language wherever possible and highlight what you accomplished, not just what you focused on. Ingersoll and Katie School could use revision in particular, the others look pretty on-target

* What sort of CS independent study and research have you done at Illinois State? You have the page space to be more specific, and can tailor this to the job you're applying to. Similar for Bloomington Central: consider if you can make "focus on mathematics and the sciences" more specific.

* Stanford: what about Cryptography from Dan Boneh? Did you complete the course? Did you receive a certificate or ranking?

* You might consider revising "interests" and "programming" into one section "skills" or "expertise". Narrow these to match the job.

* Like others have said, I am not a big fan of the 'Student, Hacker, Adventurer' tagline.

------
6d0debc071
Would I? Nope.

Big issue? Anyone can say they've done something - but it doesn't give me any
idea of how well you've done it; what sort of constraints you operated under
and what your results were like. Were you doing the bare minimum for a year or
two? I won't know based on your CV. There's the inexperienced kid who just
gets a few projects thrown their way and can say they worked on them, and
there's someone who absolutely blew the problem out of the water and created a
lot of value... but unless they talk about their achievements on their CV?
They're indistinguishable from one another.

------
ThrustVectoring
The company I work for isn't set up to incorporate remote workers, so no.

That reasoning is pretty much entirely about my companies position, and not
your strength as a job candidate. Similar reasoning happens at tons of other
companies. I'd recommend sending out 100-200 applications to see if you can
find a company that's in a position to hire someone like you. It's a fairly
cheap way of getting information.

------
duval
Seeing many negative comments here. As someone getting to grips with
programming and who already has a paid position I do sometimes wonder what I
would need to be doing / know to have a more advanced position.

What do people want, and how should I say I have what people want (assuming i
do)

------
solomatov
I wouldn't hire you.

What's missing is some kind of formal education in the basics of computer
science. You have a good start of coursera algorithms, but I would add to it
more advanced courser of the same kinds, i.e. algorithms and data structures,
programming languages, etc.

------
maxk42
I would far prefer to hire a passionate hobbyist to someone who went to school
just to get credentials for something that pays well. People with passion tend
to improve their skills on their own and genuinely care about the craft.

But you can't hire based on their resume.

------
edsiper2
my opinion:

\- despite the efforts on your resume, it hurts my eyes. The focus is on the
UI most than the content about you.

\- At top of your content, I would like to see a summary about "what you have
done" and reference links. I had to scroll down to find the info.

\- I would suggest you move your code projects to github where is easy to see
your work, bitbucket interface it's a bit complex for easy reading

And about the question "would be hire-able with my resume as it is", my answer
is NO. Do the changes suggested. Your resume invite to "do not continue
reading", fix that.

finally, always demonstrate what you have done, your resume "look and feel"
its just a first filter and now it's a blocker.

------
galfarragem
If you want to get a job as a programmer instead of saying that programming is
your hobby, say that programming is a side project.

That was my main lesson in a (test) interview for a front-end position that I
applied recently (I'm also an hobbyist).

------
izolate
Lot of competition for remote work, so you'd be extremely lucky to find
anything at your skill-level. It seems like your attitude is well suited to
development, though I think you have some ways to go yet.

------
davidandgoliath
Would I? No, there's a few too many typos.

Exempting them, it'd be the sort of resume I'd accept for filling an intern or
temporary single project position, potentially leading to full-time.

------
namiller2
Just turn that codepen into an actual portfolio site and you're already a step
better.

------
bewuethr
There is a typo in the one line summary.

~~~
gr3yh47
fixed, thanks

------
pnathan
Everyone is different in what they look for.

I look for curiosity, learning, drive, achievements(professional and at home),
and academics (completed degrees in CS/Math are important to me). Grammatical
and spelling errors irritate me, a _lot_. Being cutesy with resumes irritates
me. Wasting my time irritates me. I am fine reading resumes that are up to 5
pages in length (but many people aren't).

* Suck it up and set up a Latex resume.

* You're not an expert - if you are, you'd not be looking for entry level positions, and you _likely_ wouldn't be a hobbyist. You'd probably have a history of consulting in your expert field.

* You need to put titles in your positions. While useless in precision, it gives a sense of the order of magnitude of responsibility your organizations saw fit to grant you.

* "Responsibility -> Action -> Result" is a good triplet for resumes. I use it myself. I am _responsible_ for this class of systems, I took _this_ action set, and _this_ is how awesome I am. You have - 'Personally responsible for over 100 servers of varying criticality, purpose, and scope, including highly critical enterprise systems.' \- That says nothing to me, it's vague enough I have to ask follow up details. Give me numbers.

\- 'Summer Jobs throughout high school and college followed by full time
Systems Engineering training' Vague, vague, vague. Who trained you? What
certs? What jobs? If it was more than 10 years ago, I probably don't care.

\- 'Analytical critical thinker with outstanding problem solving skills.'
Everyone says that. Show, don't tell.

\- 'Professional Programming Experience'. Not the format I prefer - ymmv - but
you don't give technical details.

\- "Wrote 'line of code counter' programs while learning bash and python" \--
erm... this is not hard enough to even mention.

\- Put a bitbucket down and mention the two most awesome projects. Don't
mention the others.

\- 'Several programs written for assignments while in college ' Not gonna lie,
but that's what every CS major does. It is not distinguishing you at _all_.

\- 'Technical Skills' Put this up near the top.

\- 'Python, Django, Javascript, Node.js, Powershell, Bash, HTML, CSS,
Markdown, Git, regex' \-- formatting is funktastic here. If you are not
prepared to be grilled on them, don't put them down (experience talking. :D) .
And HTML/Markdown are not interesting enough to mention.

\- 'Technical Certifications and Education' Drop the high school degree. Same
for the MSCE - I don't know of any certificates in CS worth mentioning that
aren't accredited degree programs.

My conclusion: You'd be qualified for an internship or a low-responsibility
entry level position. You need some polishing on professional software dev
comportment, but that's to be expected. I wouldn't reject you, but you're not
standing out vs. someone with no experience and a BSCS. I suspect you actually
_are_ more qualified than what your resume represents, but you're not giving
me more to go off of. Anyone who can carefully hook me harder will get called
before you. Take a look at Rands "A Glimpse and a Hook" for some resume
advice.

Fundamentally, when I look at resumes, I look for the awesome. If you can't
show off your awesome, you drop to the bucket of non-awesome resumes, and I
turn my attention to the awesomes. If I have to sort the non-awesomes, I sort
by demonstrated achievements + degrees.

edit, the wrap-up:

Based on this, I would not call you before a bog-standard BSCS from Podunk U,
USA. You've displayed questionable judgement in a number of items on what you
judge to be worth putting in your resume (A `wc` replacement? really?), and
you're probably going to bring in a lot of baggage from pure IT practices,
which tend to be on the slip-shod side. I'm also not going to be keen on
hiring an entry level developer as a remote worker. So you're sitting near the
bottom of the stack.

You might be far better than your displayed competencies, but you're not
presenting that to me.

~~~
gr3yh47
I appreciate all of the feedback and will be incorporating a lot of it.

what did you mean by a wc replacement?

>You're not an expert - if you are, you'd not be looking for entry level
positions, and you likely wouldn't be a hobbyist. You'd probably have a
history of consulting in your expert field.

Seriously, everyone is failing on comprehension on that one sentence. I'm an
expert in my field looking to pivot to another. Expert SYSTEMS engineer. I'm
changing the sentence to prevent future misreads.

~~~
pnathan
> Seriously, everyone is failing on comprehension on that one sentence. I'm an
> expert in my field looking to pivot to another. Expert SYSTEMS engineer. I'm
> changing the sentence to prevent future misreads.

If one person calls you a skunk, ignore them. When two people call you a
skunk, sniff. When three people call you a skunk? You're probably a skunk. ;-)
(edit: you totally miscommunicated. that's why everyone is reading it the way
they are).

Also, `wc -l` gives you line count: I've written it half a dozen times in half
a dozen ways on half a dozen different systems. it's really easy.

~~~
gr3yh47
not a pure line count. a program that counts lines of actual code. excludes
comments, tracks lines of code that span multiple lines in the text editor,
ignores whitespace lines.

damn, the assumptions people make

~~~
pnathan
Reviewing my old hacker news comments, saw this thread.

So. A word to the wise. When you can't communicate what you've done, _you_ are
the person with the communications issue. It does not help to be defensive; it
actually hurts.

A source line of code counter can do a lot of things. You've neatly failed to
communicate what you did in your resume, communicating "wc -l". You claim it
to be a CLOC-esque program, which does _not_ stand out to me. Fair enough,
maybe my reading and inference skills need improvement. But, don't let me
infer the wrong thing in your communications, _especially_ in relation to a
resume.

------
eldavido
A few (hopefully helpful) comments:

Resumes are sales documents; you're trying to convince someone to spend a lot
of money paying you and hopefully investing in your skillset. Rather than
think "is my resume good", reframe the question to, "who will be reading this,
and what do they want to see?" There isn't one "right" resume.

Your word choice ("enterprise", "leverage", "medical applications", lots of
talk about "projects"), certifications, and type of projects say "enterprise
IT". If that's what you're going for, you might've hit it.

If you're writing a contractor resume (1099/freelance/etc.), you need to focus
more specifically on skills and technologies, and how you've used them in the
past. For a consultant resume, focus more on the business results of what
you've accomplished (revenue/cost, customer satisfaction, retention, etc.)
although frankly, you're probably too junior for that route.

If you want a job at a product company, figure out the age of the hiring
manager. Most are 30-40 these days, if you want to get in front of those guys,
talk more about "products shipped" and wins/successes you've had. For younger
hiring managers/more progressive companies, a portfolio website would be nice.
Also, the more code you can show/projects people know you can claim credit
for/etc. the better, a big part of the hiring process for me is placing you on
the social graph so I can try to find someone in my network who might vouch
for you. It's surprising how easy it becomes to find someone who's worked with
you after you've worked in the industry for 10+ years; help me do this.

Other general advice: "Good writing shows rather than tells". Rather than
saying you're "passionate", talk more specifically about the projects you've
done. SHOW.

Try to keep it plain; just make a PDF or if you really can do it well, a well-
designed portfolio site. Formatting is table stakes, I don't think it would
help much for a real dev/backend position, but it might hurt if you make it
too hard to consume (esp. on a mobile device).

Get a copy editor. The writing is pretty bland, I think you could sell
yourself better using more active language (focus on "what you did" vs. "what
you are").

Put dates on things. I want to get the chronology of your career; this format
makes that difficult.

Try to include links to websites. I want to see your github profile, what
project's you've been working on, your blog, Twitter feed, etc. Again - trying
to see who you are, what you do, and if we know anyone in common.

Try to use as simple language as reasonably possible. Say "use" rather than
"leverage".

Be more specific about what you want. Full-time vs. hourly contractor vs. part
time, if you want remote say which timezone you're in, talk more about what
role you want (generalist/full stack, developer, designer, UX, manager,
quality specialty, product management, ops, etc)

Finally, don't be afraid to let some personality show through. It's pretty
bland, I don't know whether you're a wise-ass, what your sense of humor is
like, more straight-laced, etc.; don't be afraid to be a little more
funny/human with this.

Hope this helps. My email is in my profile if you want to talk further, I'm
happy to chat more. I work in SF and regularly review resumes, so I see this
stuff a lot.

------
fcfowler
Yes

~~~
gr3yh47
edit: found it in your hackernews profile

------
lcfcjs
You'd have to look for an opporunity elsewhere :(

~~~
gr3yh47
please expand on this...

